
Fujitsu's Esprimo Green PC First to be Zero-Watt - transburgh
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/kit-eaton/technomix/fujitsus-esprimo-green-pc-first-be-zero-watt
======
noonespecial
_Fujitsu still says the machine is "administratable." Which presumably means
it'll do wake-on-LAN actions, or perhaps Bluetooth wake-ups-- whichever it is
there must be some circuit inside running off a rechargeable power source
that's busy watching the ports to see if it needs to perk up the rest of the
machine._

Umm, If you recharge a battery so that you can stay powered in standby, that's
_worse_ than just using the power in standby. If this is really how they plan
to make their PC "zero watt" then its nothing more than a dirty trick.

My laptop is "zero watt" half the time I'm running it.

